# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  اعتراض به تاثیر نمره نهایی..(چیکار کنم ؟  )

## amoo

سلام دوستان ببخشید که می گم ولی من امتحانات نهاییم و خراب کردم و دیر سرم به سنگ خورد والا مثه خر پشیمونم و همینجور که می دونید معدل هم شده 35 درصد صحیح کننده ها خیلی بد صحیح کردن و از هر درس 4 5 نمره کتر اون چیزی که فک می کردم شدم  :Yahoo (2):  و معدلم شد 11/5 و بگم که واقعا هم مشکل واسم به وجود اومد که نتونسم خوب جواب بدم .  :Yahoo (2):  به نظرتون چی کار کنم ؟بیخیال کنکور بشم ایا ؟ یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرمم ؟ یا همینجوری بخونم

----------


## Mr.Dr

دیپلم مجدد!  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amoo

> دیپلم مجدد!


یکم توضیح می شه بدید

----------


## BrokenHeart

یعنی دوباره امتحان ها رو شرکت می کنید و دیپلم می گیرید که من خیلی با این روش موافق نیستم .
رشته ؟ معدل ؟
اگه تجربی و بالای 17 باشید به مشکلی بر نمی خورید .
موفق باشید یا علی .

----------


## Bano.m

لطفا فعلا به دیپلم مجدد فکر نکنین.....اگه براتون توی اون دوران امتحانات( که برا خیلیا پیش میاد )واقعا نتونستین بخونین وقبلا معدلتون بالا بوده پس صددر صد کنکورو هم میتونین به بهترین شکل پشت سر بزارین ولطفا اینهمه استرسو نگرانی کنار بزارین وفقط به هدفتون وتواناییاتون فکر کنین....(قبلا هدفتون قبولی توی چه دانشگاهی بوده؟)

----------


## saj8jad

عاغا جان داداش جان همین شهریورماه دیپلم مجدد بگیر و 1000 درصد تلاشت رو کن! موقع اعلام نتایج کنکورت بدجور پشیمون میشی از رتبت بخاطر تاثیر معدل 35 درصدی! تجربه دوستان و آشنایان 


خوددانی داداش ، پشت گوش ننداز
ببین کی بهت گفتم
برو دیپلم مجدد بگیر خیال خودت رو از نظر تاثیر معدل راحت کن
کنکور شدیداً مفهومی شده و از دست دادن 0.25 نمره نهایی به ضررته!

----------


## saj8jad

> دیپلم مجدد!


قطعاً ، شک نکن بهترین راهه

----------


## Mr.Dr

> قطعاً ، شک نکن بهترین راهه


من؟!  :Yahoo (13): 
امسال میخوام برم سوم تجربی!

----------


## Mr.Dr

> عاغا جان داداش جان همین شهریورماه دیپلم مجدد بگیر و 1000 درصد تلاشت رو کن! موقع اعلام نتایج کنکورت بدجور پشیمون میشی از رتبت بخاطر تاثیر معدل 35 درصدی! تجربه دوستان و آشنایان 
> 
> 
> خوددانی داداش ، پشت گوش ننداز
> ببین کی بهت گفتم
> برو دیپلم مجدد بگیر خیال خودت رو از نظر تاثیر معدل راحت کن
> کنکور شدیداً مفهومی شده و از دست دادن 0.25 نمره نهایی به ضررته!


بالاخره 35 درصد شده یا 25؟!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Majesty

> من؟! 
> امسال میخوام برم سوم تجربی!


فرق نمیکنه...به هر حال از همین الآن بهش فکر کن :Yahoo (76): 
چرا اینقدر تشویق به دیپلم مجدد میکنید...کل برنامه ی کنکور طرف عقب میفته...دوستان یکم بیندیشیم...کسی که بخواد یه ماه وقتشو بذاره رو دیپلم مجدد از برنامه ی کنکور شدیدا عقب میفته و نهایتش میشه خراب کردن کنکور و تصمیم برای شروع کنکور 96 !!!!خب شما امسال رو خوب میخونی...فوقش به خاطر معدل قبول نمیشی :Yahoo (76): باز سرت بالاس و میگی که کنکور عالی دادی حالا به خاطر معدل اینجوری شدم(در ضمن اینجوری ها هم نیست...اگه تلاش کنی نتیجه میگیری)...در هر صورت تو هر کدوم از راه هارو (دیپلم مجدد گرفتن یا فکر نکردن به معدل)انتخاب کنی یه سال میمونی پشت کنکور(اگه خوب نخونی واسه 95)...نظر من اینه و محترمه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Majesty

> بالاخره 35 درصد شده یا 25؟!


منظورش این بود 25 صدم نهاییت(نمره ی برگه...مثلا فیزیک بشه 19.75 !!!)

----------


## dr.amhozp

دوستان 35 درصد قطعی شده ؟ 
من که خبری ندیدم 
چند وقت پیش هم معاون سنجش اموزش پرورش گفت که 95 هم تاثیر 25 درصد هست که!
دوستان من با معدل 16.06 دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنم یا وقت بزارم برای درصد بیشتر ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> من؟! 
> امسال میخوام برم سوم تجربی!


نه داداش شما رو نمیگم!  :Yahoo (20):  
واس تاکید بیشتر بود که دوستمون بره این کار رو کنه ، خدایش خیلی رتبه رو این معدل خراب میکنه ، یکی از دوست هام که معدلش 17 و خورده ای بودش امسال کنکور داد اصلاً راضی نبود از رتبه ای که آورده بود و همش هم بخاطر تاثیر معدل بودش

----------


## saj8jad

> بالاخره 35 درصد شده یا 25؟!



داداش جان منظورم اینکه اگر 0.25 صدم نمره برگه نهایت رو هم کم بشی به ضررته چون ترازت نمره نهایت کمتر میشه و در نتیجه رتبت جابجا میشه ، اوکیه داداش

----------


## Blue.sky

> دوستان 35 درصد قطعی شده ؟ 
> من که خبری ندیدم 
> چند وقت پیش هم معاون سنجش اموزش پرورش گفت که 95 هم تاثیر 25 درصد هست که!
> دوستان من با معدل 16.06 دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنم یا وقت بزارم برای درصد بیشتر ؟



تاثیر 25 درصد هست و با توجه به شرایط فعلی به احتمال 90 درصد تغییر نخواهد کرد ولی نمیدونم چرا این دوستمون علاقه شدیدی به دیپلم مجدد و تخریب روحیه معدلای کم داره ! 
وقتی خودمون با حرفا و شایعات خودساخته داریم راه رو برای سنجشیا و ... باز میکنیم باید به جای دیگران برای شعور خودمون تاسف بخوریم واقعا از ماست که بر ماست ...

----------


## Majesty

> دوستان 35 درصد قطعی شده ؟ 
> من که خبری ندیدم 
> چند وقت پیش هم معاون سنجش اموزش پرورش گفت که 95 هم تاثیر 25 درصد هست که!
> دوستان من با معدل 16.06 دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنم یا وقت بزارم برای درصد بیشتر ؟


قطعی نشده نه...فعلا در حد حرفه دوستان دیگه هستش...!!!والا ما هم نمیدونیم چیه داستان...ولی فکر نکنم تغییر بکنه...دلایلی هم داره که قبلا تو تاپیکای مختلف گفته شده...شما هم تلاشت رو بذار رو کنکورت این لامصب دیپلم مجدد به همین شیرینی که دوستان میفرمایند نیست عزیز...!

----------


## saj8jad

> فرق نمیکنه...به هر حال از همین الآن بهش فکر کن
> چرا اینقدر تشویق به دیپلم مجدد میکنید...کل برنامه ی کنکور طرف عقب میفته...دوستان یکم بیندیشیم...کسی که بخواد یه ماه وقتشو بذاره رو دیپلم مجدد از برنامه ی کنکور شدیدا عقب میفته و نهایتش میشه خراب کردن کنکور و تصمیم برای شروع کنکور 96 !!!!خب شما امسال رو خوب میخونی...فوقش به خاطر معدل قبول نمیشیباز سرت بالاس و میگی که کنکور عالی دادی حالا به خاطر معدل اینجوری شدم(در ضمن اینجوری ها هم نیست...اگه تلاش کنی نتیجه میگیری)...در هر صورت تو هر کدوم از راه هارو (دیپلم مجدد گرفتن یا فکر نکردن به معدل)انتخاب کنی یه سال میمونی پشت کنکور...نظر من اینه و محترمه



من کسی رو تشویق نمیکنم که مثلاً بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره! راهکار پیشنهاد دادم ، فقط همین...
بعدشم کی گفته برنامه 12 ماه کنکور یه کنکوری بخاطر 1 ماه بهم میخوره!

شما نباید پیامدهای مثبتش رو نگاه کنی؟ 
ـ نمرات نهایت همه عالی میشه و کلی به تراز کنکورت اضافه میشه
ـ چقدر تلاش کنی با این کنکورهای مفهومی بتونی جبران نمره 10 یا 11 رو کنی؟ حتماً میگی 15 درصد بیشتر میزنم جبرانش میشه؟ ولی سخت در اشتباهی دوست گرامی ، این رو دوست منی میگه که با معدل 17 و خورده ای کل رتبتش خراب شد ، نمیدونم اصلاً سوالای کنکور امسال رو دیدی یا نه که اینطوری میگی!

شما یک ماه روزی 2 برابر درس بخون جبران اون یک ماهی که ازت کم شد رو جبران میکنی ، اشتباه شما رو خیلیا میکنن و میگن تو کنکور جبران میکنن و بجای 60 درصد خب 80 درصد میزنیم و اینا ...

بازم خوددانی داداش ، من به عنوان کسی این حرفا رو زدم که کسی رو دیدم که این شرایط رو با معدل حتی بهتر داشته و رتبش بخاطر معدل خراب شده ...  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Majesty

> من کسی رو تشویق نمیکنم که مثلاً بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره! راهکار پیشنهاد دادم ، فقط همین...
> بعدشم کی گفته برنامه 12 ماه کنکور یه کنکوری بخاطر 1 ماه بهم میخوره!
> 
> شما نباید پیامدهای مثبتش رو نگاه کنی؟ 
> ـ نمرات نهایت همه عالی میشه و کلی به تراز کنکورت اضافه میشه
> ـ چقدر تلاش کنی با این کنکورهای مفهومی بتونی جبران نمره 10 یا 11 رو کنی؟ حتماً میگی 15 درصد بیشتر میزنم جبرانش میشه؟ ولی سخت در اشتباهی دوست گرامی ، این رو دوست منی میگه که با معدل 17 و خورده ای کل رتبتش خراب شد ، نمیدونم اصلاً سوالای کنکور امسال رو دیدی یا نه که اینطوری میگی!
> 
> شما یک ماه روزی 2 برابر درس بخون جبران اون یک ماهی که ازت کم شد رو جبران میکنی ، اشتباه شما رو خیلیا میکنن و میگن تو کنکور جبران میکنن و بجای 60 درصد خب 80 درصد میزنیم و اینا ...
> 
> بازم خوددانی داداش ، من به عنوان کسی این حرفا رو زدم که کسی رو دیدم که این شرایط رو با معدل حتی بهتر داشته و رتبش بخاطر معدل خراب شده ...


اینشالا دیپلم مجدد به همین شیرینی که شما میگی باشه داداش...ما که معدلمون به احتمال زیاد بالای 18 میشه...(میگم به احتمال زیاد چون هنوز دیپلمه نشدم و تا شهریور نمیشم...زمین شناسی مشکل داشتم و غیبت کردم...غیبتم هم کاملا موجه هستش و برای شهریور هیچی بگیرم میشه نمره ی نهایی)به هر حال...من به خاطر توجیه خودم نمیگم داداش...من حتی نمیدونم هدف ایشون چی هستش و چه قدر واسه هدفش تلاش میکنه...اگر خیلی قوی بخونه و تلاش خفنی داشته باشه...میتونه کنکور 95 برسه به کاروان دانشجوها(منظور با دیپلم مجدد گرفتن بود)...ولی خب در نظر بگیر که یکم سست باشه...میفته 96...خب این چه کاری بود دیگهدیپلم مجدد هم همون 96 میگرفت!!!نمیدونم...ولی شاید شما درست بگی داداش... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## saj8jad

> تاثیر 25 درصد هست و با توجه به شرایط فعلی به احتمال 90 درصد تغییر نخواهد کرد ولی نمیدونم چرا این دوستمون علاقه شدیدی به دیپلم مجدد و تخریب روحیه معدلای کم داره ! 
> وقتی خودمون با حرفا و شایعات خودساخته داریم راه رو برای سنجشیا و ... باز میکنیم باید به جای دیگران برای شعور خودمون تاسف بخوریم واقعا از ماست که بر ماست ...



داداش جان بخدا من قصد تخریب روحیه کسی رو ندارم ، فقط راهکاری کارآمد پیشنهاد دادم که میشه به وسیله اون راهکار خودتو از شر معدل کم خلاص کنی ، فقط همین ، فقط!  :Yahoo (35): 

در ضمن من همین جا اعلام میکنم؛ ملت لطف کنن نرن دیپلم مجدد بگیرن ، خیلی چیز بدی هستش ، اصلاً نزدیکش نشید...

والا نمیدونم چرا آتیشتون این قد تنده داداش!!!!!! :Yahoo (110):  شعور همه رو بردید زیر رادیکال! 


به هر حال دوست گرامی سنجشیا و غیر سنجشیا به حرف امثال من و شما نمیکنن که بخوان درصد تاثیر معدل رو زیادش کنن یا کمش کنن ، از این بابت خیالت حسابی تخت باشه...

هر کسی عقل داره و میدونه کدوم راه واسش بهتره ، همین!  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## saj8jad

> اینشالا دیپلم مجدد به همین شیرینی که شما میگی باشه داداش...ما که معدلمون به احتمال زیاد بالای 18 میشه...(میگم به احتمال زیاد چون هنوز دیپلمه نشدم و تا شهریور نمیشم...زمین شناسی مشکل داشتم و غیبت کردم...غیبتم هم کاملا موجه هستش و برای شهریور هیچی بگیرم میشه نمره ی نهایی)به هر حال...من به خاطر توجیه خودم نمیگم داداش...من حتی نمیدونم هدف ایشون چی هستش و چه قدر واسه هدفش تلاش میکنه...اگر خیلی قوی بخونه و تلاش خفنی داشته باشه...میتونه کنکور 95 برسه به کاروان دانشجوها(منظور با دیپلم مجدد گرفتن بود)...ولی خب در نظر بگیر که یکم سست باشه...میفته 96...خب این چه کاری بود دیگهدیپلم مجدد هم همون 96 میگرفت!!!نمیدونم...ولی شاید شما درست بگی داداش...


حرف شما کاملاً درسته و باید پشتکار نجومی طرف داشته باشه ، منم خودم رو عقل کل نمیدونم شایدم تو مواردی اشتباهم نظر داده باشم ، به هر حال ان شاء الله موفق باشی داداش

----------


## Bano.m

> من کسی رو تشویق نمیکنم که مثلاً بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره! راهکار پیشنهاد دادم ، فقط همین...
> بعدشم کی گفته برنامه 12 ماه کنکور یه کنکوری بخاطر 1 ماه بهم میخوره!
> 
> شما نباید پیامدهای مثبتش رو نگاه کنی؟ 
> ـ نمرات نهایت همه عالی میشه و کلی به تراز کنکورت اضافه میشه
> ـ چقدر تلاش کنی با این کنکورهای مفهومی بتونی جبران نمره 10 یا 11 رو کنی؟ حتماً میگی 15 درصد بیشتر میزنم جبرانش میشه؟ ولی سخت در اشتباهی دوست گرامی ، این رو دوست منی میگه که با معدل 17 و خورده ای کل رتبتش خراب شد ، نمیدونم اصلاً سوالای کنکور امسال رو دیدی یا نه که اینطوری میگی!
> 
> شما یک ماه روزی 2 برابر درس بخون جبران اون یک ماهی که ازت کم شد رو جبران میکنی ، اشتباه شما رو خیلیا میکنن و میگن تو کنکور جبران میکنن و بجای 60 درصد خب 80 درصد میزنیم و اینا ...
> 
> بازم خوددانی داداش ، من به عنوان کسی این حرفا رو زدم که کسی رو دیدم که این شرایط رو با معدل حتی بهتر داشته و رتبش بخاطر معدل خراب شده ...


اونوقت دیپلم تجربی گرفت؟ وتجربی گرفتن توی تخصصی ها فقط روی فیزیک وشیمی تاثیر داره که..؟

----------


## Majesty

> اونوقت دیپلم تجربی گرفت؟ وتجربی گرفتن توی تخصصی ها فقط روی فیزیک وشیمی تاثیر داره که..؟


25 % نیست تاثیر !یعنی تاثیر داره !

----------


## amoo

عزیزان من معدلم 11/5 شده نه 16 /5 فک کنم راهی به جز دیپ مجدد ندارم مطمنم اگر امتحانا رو بدم بالا 18 می شه معدلم

----------


## saj8jad

> اونوقت دیپلم تجربی گرفت؟ وتجربی گرفتن توی تخصصی ها فقط روی فیزیک وشیمی تاثیر داره که..؟



*همونطوری که قبلاً گفتم و دوستان هم اشاره کردن ، دیپلم مجدد گرفتن هم به این سادگی ها نیست
و پشتکار و تلاش نجومی میخواد که اگر کسی داشته باشه خیلی به نفعشه ، چرا که مثلاً همین یک ماهی که تلاش میکنه برای دیپلم مجدد ، کل درس های سوم رو قشنگ خونده و یادگرفته


ابجی این جدول ها رو نگاه کن ببین کدوم تاثیر داره و درصد تاثیرش چقدره بر اساس تاثیر 25% فعلی؛

*به درصد تاثیر سوابق و درصد تاثیر نمرات آزمون سراسری دقت کنید


و این جدول دومی که گذاشتم....

----------


## saj8jad

> عزیزان من معدلم 11/5 شده نه 16 /5 فک کنم راهی به جز دیپ مجدد ندارم مطمنم اگر امتحانا رو بدم بالا 18 می شه معدلم



ببین عزیز جان شما معدلت شده 11.5 خب خوبه میدونی معدلت کمه برای کنکور و تاثیر منفی و بدی میزاره در نتیجه کنکورت! 

پس اگر میخوای دیپلم مجدد بگیری که من هیچ اصرارت نمیکنم محض اطلاع بعضی دوستان!! :Yahoo (110):  ، همین شهریور ماه اقدام کن و با یک بسم الله شروع کن ، باید تلاش و پشتکار زیادی داشته باشی یعنی همون پشتکار نجومی که مثال میزنم تا موفق بشی...

ان شاء الله همه ی درس های نهایت رو 20 بگیری و تو کنکور موفق باشی و خلاصه به نتیجه دلخواهت برسی.

موفق باشی داداش
یاعلی(ع)  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Majesty

> ببین عزیز جان شما معدلت شده 11.5 خب خوبه میدونی معدلت کمه برای کنکور و تاثیر منفی و بدی میزاره در نتیجه کنکورت! 
> 
> پس اگر میخوای دیپلم مجدد بگیری که من هیچ اصرارت نمیکنم محض اطلاع بعضی دوستان!! ، همین شهریور ماه اقدام کن و با یک بسم الله شروع کن ، باید تلاش و پشتکار زیادی داشته باشی یعنی همون پشتکار نجومی که مثال میزنم تا موفق بشی...
> 
> ان شاء الله همه ی درس های نهایت رو 20 بگیری و تو کنکور موفق باشی و خلاصه به نتیجه دلخواهت برسی.
> 
> موفق باشی داداش
> یاعلی(ع)


یه سوال...من یه جایی تو همین انجمن دیدم که نمیشه تا چهارم رو تموم نکردی دیپلم مجدد بگیری...درسته؟!

----------


## saj8jad

> یه سوال...من یه جایی تو همین انجمن دیدم که نمیشه تا چهارم رو تموم نکردی دیپلم مجدد بگیری...درسته؟!



این مطلب رو هر کسی گفته اشتباهی گفته داداش ، از دوستان رفتن واسه دیپلم مجدد اقدام کردن و برای دیپلم مجدد فقط باید ریز نمرات دیپلم و گواهی موقت پایان دوره سه سال متوسطه رو داشته باشی ، فقط همین اصلاً به پیش دانشگاهی هیچ ربطی نداره

----------


## M0b_1

http://s6.picofile.com/file/8196766542/2.JPG


تو این عکس "قسمت دیپلم تجربی و شرکت در کنکور ریاضی" ،  از تاثیر زیست و ریاضی 3 نگفته ، تاثیر ندارن یعنی؟! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## saj8jad

> http://s6.picofile.com/file/8196766542/2.JPG
> 
> 
> تو این عکس "قسمت دیپلم تجربی و شرکت در کنکور ریاضی" ،  از تاثیر زیست و ریاضی 3 نگفته ، تاثیر ندارن یعنی؟!



نه ، یعنی زیست و ریاضی 3 که نهایی هستن تاثیری نداره تو کنکور...
فقط باید این درس ها رو پاسشون کرد ، هیچ تاثیری نداره...

----------


## amoo

> نه ، یعنی زیست و ریاضی 3 که نهایی هستن تاثیری نداره تو کنکور...
> فقط باید این درس ها رو پاسشون کرد ، هیچ تاثیری نداره...


ببخشید من الان تازه سومم تموم کردم کارنامم و گرفتم یعنی می تونم دوباره دیپ مجدد بگیرم؟ پیش و دیگه نمی خواد که ؟ 
کی باس اقدام کنم واسه دیپ مجدد چون می خوام شهریور بدم امتحانا رو ؟
واین گواهی موقت پایان سه دوره تحصیلی از کجا گیر بیارم ؟

----------


## eli94

> ببخشید من الان تازه سومم تموم کردم کارنامم و گرفتم یعنی می تونم دوباره دیپ مجدد بگیرم؟ پیش و دیگه نمی خواد که ؟ 
> کی باس اقدام کنم واسه دیپ مجدد چون می خوام شهریور بدم امتحانا رو ؟
> واین گواهی موقت پایان سه دوره تحصیلی از کجا گیر بیارم ؟


خیر شما بدون داشتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نمیتونید دیپ دوم بگیرید

----------


## saj8jad

> ببخشید من الان تازه سومم تموم کردم کارنامم و گرفتم یعنی می تونم دوباره دیپ مجدد بگیرم؟ پیش و دیگه نمی خواد که ؟ 
> کی باس اقدام کنم واسه دیپ مجدد چون می خوام شهریور بدم امتحانا رو ؟
> واین گواهی موقت پایان سه دوره تحصیلی از کجا گیر بیارم ؟


بله میتونی دوباره دیپلم مجدد بگیری 
دوست خودم با معدل 17 و خورده ای اقدام کرده برای دیپلم مجدد ( منتهی دوست فارغ التحصیل هستش) و 
فقط ریز نمرات سه ساله دیپلم + گواهینامه موقت 6 ماهه پایان دوره سه ساله دیپلم که خود مدرسه بهتون میده رو ازش برای ثبت نام دیپلم مجدد خواستن ، همین

در ضمن تا حدود 20 تیرماه مهلت ثبت نام داری ، به بعد ثبت نام نمیکنن( چیزی که به دوست من گفتن)

گواهی پایان دوره دیپلم رو خود مدرسه موقع دریافت مدارک بهتون میده ، از جایی نیاز نیست بگیری

در ضمن چون شما میخوای بری پیش دانشگاهی ثبت نام کنی باید با مدرست موضوع رو در میان بگذاری که یک ریز نمرات دیگه + گواهی پایان دوره دیپلم برات دوباره صادر کنه ، چونکه اگر مدارک رو ببری برای مدارس بزرگسالان که دیپلم مجدد بگیری تا اواسط برج مهرماه نتایجش میاد و شما نمیتونی اونوقت پیش دانشگاهی ثبت نام کنی ، چون مدارکت گیره 

پس باید از مدرسه ایکه دیپلم گرفتی ، درخواست کنی که بخاطر دیپلم مجدد گرفتن دوبار مدارک نام برده رو واست صادر کنن که برای ثبت نام پیش دانشگاهی به مشکل بر نخوری ، مواظب باش داداش ، اگر مدارکت رو بگیرن واسه دیپلم مجدد دیگه تا موقع اعلام نتایج مدارکت رو نمیدن ، پس بهترین کار همینه که از مدرست درخواست کنی دو تا از مدارک ریز نمرات و گواهینامه پایان دیپلم برات صادر کنن ، در ضمن اگر مدرسه گفت که نمیشه و این ها ، برو آموزش و پرورش موضوع رو در میان بگذار ولی مشکلی پیش نمیاد ، چون شما هر چندتا که بخوای مدرسه وظیفه اش هست برای شما صادر کنه از مدارک نامبرده


حسابی حواست جمع باشه به مشکل نخوری داداش ...

----------


## saj8jad

> خیر شما بدون داشتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نمیتونید دیپ دوم بگیرید


ابجی این دوستمون میتونه ثبت نام کنه واس دیپلم مجدد 

عاغا میتونی ثبت نام کنی باید بری مدارس بزرگسالان هم ثبت نام کنی ، یعنی بری آموزش و پرورش منطقه ای که دیپلم گرفتی و درخواست نامه دیپلم مجدد کنی ، من خودم با دوست رفتم و از مراحل کار آگاهم ، چون فقط مدرک ریز نمرات دیپلم + گواهی پایان دوران دیپلم از شما میخوان و اصلاً کاری به اینکه شما مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داری یا نداری ، ندارن

به هر حال از مسولان آموزش و پرورش سوال و تحقیق که در کارت مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام دوستان ببخشید که می گم ولی من امتحانات نهاییم و خراب کردم و دیر سرم به سنگ خورد والا مثه خر پشیمونم و همینجور که می دونید معدل هم شده 35 درصد صحیح کننده ها خیلی بد صحیح کردن و از هر درس 4 5 نمره کتر اون چیزی که فک می کردم شدم  و معدلم شد 11/5 و بگم که واقعا هم مشکل واسم به وجود اومد که نتونسم خوب جواب بدم .  به نظرتون چی کار کنم ؟بیخیال کنکور بشم ایا ؟ یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرمم ؟ یا همینجوری بخونم


سلام دوست عزیز
ببینید شما اگر 2 - 3 تا درس هم افتاده باشید باز میتونید برای شهریور جبرانش کنید و به نظر من کنکور رو بیخیال نشید و برای کنکورتون برنامه ریزی کنید و در بین برنامه تون در وقت های خاص اون درس هایی که افتادید رو برای خوندنش وقت بذار به همین راحتی
شما اگه برای کنکور خوب بخونید میتونیددر کنکور نتیجه ی خوبی بگیرید
و اگر از من نظرمو بپرسی میگم کنکورت رو رها نکن و هیچ وقت هم نا امید نشو 
به نظر من الان هم دیر نیست بشین برای کنکور با همون توضیحاتی که من برای برنامه ریزی کنکورت دادم برنامه ریزی کن و طبق برنامه ات پیش برو
موفق باشی عزیز :Yahoo (99):

----------


## amoo

> بله میتونی دوباره دیپلم مجدد بگیری 
> دوست خودم با معدل 17 و خورده ای اقدام کرده برای دیپلم مجدد ( منتهی دوست فارغ التحصیل هستش) و 
> فقط ریز نمرات سه ساله دیپلم + گواهینامه موقت 6 ماهه پایان دوره سه ساله دیپلم که خود مدرسه بهتون میده رو ازش برای ثبت نام دیپلم مجدد خواستن ، همین
> 
> در ضمن تا حدود 20 تیرماه مهلت ثبت نام داری ، به بعد ثبت نام نمیکنن( چیزی که به دوست من گفتن)
> 
> گواهی پایان دوره دیپلم رو خود مدرسه موقع دریافت مدارک بهتون میده ، از جایی نیاز نیست بگیری
> 
> در ضمن چون شما میخوای بری پیش دانشگاهی ثبت نام کنی باید با مدرست موضوع رو در میان بگذاری که یک ریز نمرات دیگه + گواهی پایان دوره دیپلم برات دوباره صادر کنه ، چونکه اگر مدارک رو ببری برای مدارس بزرگسالان که دیپلم مجدد بگیری تا اواسط برج مهرماه نتایجش میاد و شما نمیتونی اونوقت پیش دانشگاهی ثبت نام کنی ، چون مدارکت گیره 
> ...


ببخشید من شنبه مدزک دیپلمو می دن فک کنم الان فقط یک کارنامه دادن نمره هام توشن . پس شنبه بعدا از مردک اون گواهی می رم اموزش پرورش ناحیم بعد می دمش به اونا هم تایید می کنن بعد می برم مدرسه بزرگسالان دیگه ؟ اگر ثبت نامم کنن ولی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## eli94

> ابجی این دوستمون میتونه ثبت نام کنه واس دیپلم مجدد 
> 
> عاغا میتونی ثبت نام کنی باید بری مدارس بزرگسالان هم ثبت نام کنی ، یعنی بری آموزش و پرورش منطقه ای که دیپلم گرفتی و درخواست نامه دیپلم مجدد کنی ، من خودم با دوست رفتم و از مراحل کار آگاهم ، چون فقط مدرک ریز نمرات دیپلم + گواهی پایان دوران دیپلم از شما میخوان و اصلاً کاری به اینکه شما مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داری یا نداری ، ندارن
> 
> به هر حال از مسولان آموزش و پرورش سوال و تحقیق که در کارت مشکلی پیش نیاد


خیلی ببخشید ولی من کامل تو جریانات دیپ دوم هستم..امکان نداره بدون مدرک پیش دانشگاهی برا دیپ دوم اقدام کنن

----------


## amoo

اقا گیج شدیم نفهیدیم باید حتما مدرک پیش داشته باشیم یا نه ؟ یکی می گه اره یکی می گه نه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا گیج شدیم نفهیدیم باید حتما مدرک پیش داشته باشیم یا نه ؟ یکی می گه اره یکی می گه نه



آقا دوست من رفت ثبت نامم کرد ، مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ازش نخواستن ، بخدا دروغ هم نمیگم

والا شهرهای دیگه رو نمیدونم ، شاید قانون در شهرهای مختلف یه جوره!  :Yahoo (35): 

برو داداش از آموزش و پرورش منطقه ای که دیپلم گرفتی بپرس ، خیالت راحت تره ، شاید آموزش و پرورش شهرتون اهواز گفت نمیشه بدون مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا شاید هم گفت مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نیازی نیست! 

ولی من با دوستم رفتیم آموزش و پرورش ناحیه 7 مشهد و مسول امتحانات ناحیه گفته اصلاً کاری به مدرک پیش دانشگاهی و حتی نظام وظیفه نداره ...


عاغا جان فقط رفتی مدرسه دیپلم و مدارکت رو گرفتی بگی میخوام دیپ مجدد بگیرم تا برات دوباره مدارک دیپلم رو صادر کنن تا برای ثبت نام پیش دانشگاهی به مشکل نخوری چون مدارکت نزد دبیرستان بزرگسالان تا حدود اواسط برج 7 مهرماه گیر هستش و نمیتونی پیش دانشگاهی ثبت نام کنی ، ببین کی گفتم بهت یادت نره ، اگر مدارک رو یادت رفت که بگی دوباره برات صادرت کنن برای اینکه میخوای دیپ مجدد بگیری به مشکل میخوری ، ببین کی بهت گفتم ، نگی نگفتی ها داداش ...

----------


## saj8jad

> ببخشید من شنبه مدزک دیپلمو می دن فک کنم الان فقط یک کارنامه دادن نمره هام توشن . پس شنبه بعدا از مردک اون گواهی می رم اموزش پرورش ناحیم بعد می دمش به اونا هم تایید می کنن بعد می برم مدرسه بزرگسالان دیگه ؟ اگر ثبت نامم کنن ولی



داداش جان همون مدارک که میبری آموزش و پرورش که برات تایید کنند باید از همون مدارک از مدرستون درخواست بدی دوباره برایت صادر کنند هیچ محدودیتی هم نداره تا برای ثبت نام پیش دانشگاهی به مشکل نخوری ...
چون مدارک دیپلمت تا اواسط برج مهر دست دبیرستان بزرگسالان که میخوای دیپ مجدد بگیری ، گیره و بهت هم به هیچ عنوان پس نمیدن ، اوکیه داداش

یعنی شما باید از اصل مدارک دیپلمت 2 نسخه اصلی( یعنی آموزش و پرورش تایید کرده باشه و مهر و امضا شده باشه) داشته باشی ؛

که 1 نسخه اصل رو بدی دبیرستان بزرگسالان برای ثبت نام کردن دیپلم مجدد
و
1 نسخه اصل رو بدی به دبیرستانی که میخوای پیش دانشگاهی ثبت نام کنی

یادت نشه داداش ، اگه یادت بشه 2 نسخه از مدرسه که دیپلم گرفتی بگیری به مشکل میخوری ، از ما گفتن بود ...

----------


## amoo

> داداش جان همون مدارک که میبری آموزش و پرورش که برات تایید کنند باید از همون مدارک از مدرستون درخواست بدی دوباره برایت صادر کنند هیچ محدودیتی هم نداره تا برای ثبت نام پیش دانشگاهی به مشکل نخوری ...
> چون مدارک دیپلمت تا اواسط برج مهر دست دبیرستان بزرگسالان که میخوای دیپ مجدد بگیری ، گیره و بهت هم به هیچ عنوان پس نمیدن ، اوکیه داداش
> 
> یعنی شما باید از اصل مدارک دیپلمت 2 نسخه داشته باشی ؛
> 
> که 1 نسخه اصل رو بدی دبیرستان بزرگسالان برای ثبت نام کردن دیپلم مجدد
> و
> 1 نسخه اصل رو بدی به دبیرستانی که میخوای پیش دانشگاهی ثبت نام کنی
> 
> یادت نشه داداش ، اگه یادت بشه به مشکل میخوری ، از ما گفتن بود ...


اوکی داداش ممنون که جواب دادی الان دیگه کاملا فهیمدم باید چه کار کنم  :Yahoo (76):  
این مدرک هم 4 5 باری صادر می کنم که خیالم تخت باشه  :Yahoo (76): 
فقط کاشکی به پیش گیر ندن  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

> اوکی داداش ممنون که جواب دادی الان دیگه کاملا فهیمدم باید چه کار کنم  
> این مدرک هم 4 5 باری صادر می کنم که خیالم تخت باشه 
> فقط کاشکی به پیش گیر ندن



همین حواست حسابی جمع باشه ، سوتی ندی مشکل ساز بشه...

2 تا نسخه اصل شما بگیری کافیه نیازی به 4 5 تا نیست!!! :Yahoo (20):  ، به پیش هم کاری ندارن خیالت راحت باشه ، از اسمش مشخصه میخوای دیپلم مجدد بگیری ، پیش مجدد که نمیخوای بگیری ، برای چی باید به مدرک پیش دانشگاهی شما گیر بدن و بگن مدرک پیش شما لازمه یا نه اصلاً نمراتش چه بدرد دیپلم میخوره که لازم باشه ، خیالت حسابی راحت داداش

خیالت راحت :Yahoo (99): 

موفق باشی و ان شاء الله همه درس ها رو عالی بخونی و همه درس های نهایت 20 بشه و کنکور رو هم بترکونی داداش ، پشتکاری نجومی داشته باش و به ندای عقلت رجوع کن و سروری کن به حرف کسی هم گوش نکن ....

موفق و پیروز باشی
یاعلی(ع) مدد  :Y (518):

----------


## eli94

> آقا دوست من رفت ثبت نامم کرد ، مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ازش نخواستن ، بخدا دروغ هم نمیگم
> 
> والا شهرهای دیگه رو نمیدونم ، شاید قانون در شهرهای مختلف یه جوره! 
> 
> برو داداش از آموزش و پرورش منطقه ای که دیپلم گرفتی بپرس ، خیالت راحت تره ، شاید آموزش و پرورش شهرتون اهواز گفت نمیشه بدون مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا شاید هم گفت مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نیازی نیست! 
> 
> ولی من با دوستم رفتیم آموزش و پرورش ناحیه 7 مشهد و مسول امتحانات ناحیه گفته اصلاً کاری به مدرک پیش دانشگاهی و حتی نظام وظیفه نداره ...
> 
> 
> عاغا جان فقط رفتی مدرسه دیپلم و مدارکت رو گرفتی بگی میخوام دیپ مجدد بگیرم تا برات دوباره مدارک دیپلم رو صادر کنن تا برای ثبت نام پیش دانشگاهی به مشکل نخوری چون مدارکت نزد دبیرستان بزرگسالان تا حدود اواسط برج 7 مهرماه گیر هستش و نمیتونی پیش دانشگاهی ثبت نام کنی ، ببین کی گفتم بهت یادت نره ، اگر مدارک رو یادت رفت که بگی دوباره برات صادرت کنن برای اینکه میخوای دیپ مجدد بگیری به مشکل میخوری ، ببین کی بهت گفتم ، نگی نگفتی ها داداش ...


من نگفتم مدرسه مدرک پیش دانشگاهی میخواد..از دوست منم نخواستن ولی باید سال چهارمو تموم کرده باشی خودت..وگرنه تو کنکور به مشگل برمیخوره و مدرک جدید باطل میشه..بازم هرجور خودتون میدونید

----------


## amoo

> من نگفتم مدرسه مدرک پیش دانشگاهی میخواد..از دوست منم نخواستن ولی باید سال چهارمو تموم کرده باشی خودت..وگرنه تو کنکور به مشگل برمیخوره و مدرک جدید باطل میشه..بازم هرجور خودتون میدونید


خوب ببین اینجوری می کنم من دیپلم مجددو تو رشته تجربی  می گیرم بعد سال چهارم ریاضی رو هم می گزرونم بعز تو کنکور شرکت می کنم ؟
چقد پیچیده شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amoo

> من نگفتم مدرسه مدرک پیش دانشگاهی میخواد..از دوست منم نخواستن ولی باید سال چهارمو تموم کرده باشی خودت..وگرنه تو کنکور به مشگل برمیخوره و مدرک جدید باطل میشه..بازم هرجور خودتون میدونید


خوب ببین اینجوری می کنم من دیپلم مجددو تو رشته تجربی  می گیرم بعد سال چهارم ریاضی رو هم می گزرونم بعز تو کنکور شرکت می کنم ؟
چقد پیچیده شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amoo

> من نگفتم مدرسه مدرک پیش دانشگاهی میخواد..از دوست منم نخواستن ولی باید سال چهارمو تموم کرده باشی خودت..وگرنه تو کنکور به مشگل برمیخوره و مدرک جدید باطل میشه..بازم هرجور خودتون میدونید


خوب ببین اینجوری می کنم من دیپلم مجددو تو رشته تجربی  می گیرم بعد سال چهارم ریاضی رو هم می گزرونم بعز تو کنکور ریاضی شرکت می کنم ؟
چقد پیچیده شد

----------


## saj8jad

> من نگفتم مدرسه مدرک پیش دانشگاهی میخواد..از دوست منم نخواستن ولی باید سال چهارمو تموم کرده باشی خودت..وگرنه تو کنکور به مشگل برمیخوره و مدرک جدید باطل میشه..بازم هرجور خودتون میدونید


نمیدونم ابجی ، اطلاعاتم در همین حده ، شایدم حرف شما درست باشه و حرف من اشتباه ، نمیدونم ، آخه آموزش و پرورش هر شهری یه چیزی میگه ، بهتره دوستمون از آموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که دیپلم گرفته بپرسه تا خیالش راحت بشه و واسش هم مشکلی پیش نیاد و به راحتی کنکور رو بده و موفق بشه

موفق و پیروز باشی ابجی
یاعلی(ع)  :Y (518):

----------

